

New Linux tracing tool: "trace" - madhouse
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1063399

======
andrewcooke
Anyone know how this compares to oprofile? At first glance it looks very
similar. <http://oprofile.sourceforge.net/news/>

[Also, related, why do people still introduce new tools that have generic, and
therefore un-searchable names? Google is useless for "oprofile trace
difference"...]

~~~
ekidd
It _looks_ like oprofile takes an approach similar to gprof: It tries to show
you how much time is spent in each function.

The new trace command, on the other hand, traces kernel events: page faults,
system calls, fork/exec commands, and so on. Obviously, there's some overlap
between the two activities (particularly as both tools mature), but for now,
it looks like the 'trace' command records rather different data than oprofile.
Of course, I don't know anything about oprofile beyond what's on their
introductory web pages, so maybe I'm overlooking something.

~~~
andrewcooke
Ah, thanks - looks like I misunderstood what it was doing.

